# My camera went for a swim



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

This is why I have a waterproof camera. I can actually take it inside the tank for a up close and personal look around my 120 gallon.


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah, I know the feeling. I was using my Nikon DSLR in the recent Hurricane Irene and about 3 hours after using it in the rain, it started acting funky. Buttons on the left side wouldn't work, one button press made it keep acting as if the button was being continually pressed......not a good feeling when using a $3,000 DSLR, and I was using a weather-sealed camera and lens too! 

Luckily I put it in a ziplock bag with those moisture absorber packs they put in shipping containers, medication bottles, etc and it was back to normal after a few hours....oh yeah, if you havn't done so already, make sure you remove the batteries from the camera!


----------

